# Largest tires size for a MX Leader?



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Anyone know offhand what is the largest size tire that will fit into a merckx MX leader? 

I run 23's right now, looking at 25's and 28's for a bit more comfort. The roads are horrible here. I weigh about 190 and have been running Conti GP4000's at 100psi. 

Also, any suggestions for larger tires that are good for training and good for cornering would be appreciated. I know of the Conti Gatorskin and Vittoria Open Pave.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

MIne takes the 700x25 GP 4000 without a problem.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

you could fit a lot of 28's, I tried to shove a cylocross tire on mine and the problem was the brake arch and the top of the fork crown.

You should check out those hutchinson tubeless tires, I set some up for cyclocross using the stans kit and regular roval wheels, they are quite nice and can be run at 90 psi


----------

